# Suche Mittelalter Icons



## dragon90 (29. September 2006)

Guten Abend, 
ich suche Mittelalter Icons, und zwar Gebäuden: z.B Taverne, Haus usw.
Ich würde mich auf eine Antwort freuen, suche Links oder einfach Bilder..

Hochachtungsvoll


----------



## Iceripper (29. September 2006)

Huhu,

wenn du dich hier ma durchklicken willst, findest du hoffentlich was brauchbares.
Ich was nich genau was du meinst, aber da müsste eigentlich was dabei sein.

http://images.google.de/images?svnum=10&hl=de&lr=&q=mittelalter+illustration&btnG=Suche

Mfg Andy


----------



## pamax (30. September 2006)

Schau mal Hier: LINK
 oder Hier:LINK

pMx


----------



## dragon90 (30. September 2006)

danke für die beiden letzten Links, ich suche aber Gebäuden..

um mal ein beispiel zu geben: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sowie das Icon Home solls aussehen


----------

